# Afraid to sleep *Possible trigger*



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

This may sound silly, but does anybody get nervous when they feel exhausted and want to go to bed but cannot seem to sooth into sleep because you become very hyper aware of the process of going into sleep? And how you just suddenly "fall asleep" makes you even more nervous because you are surrendering control to it? Kind of freaks me out. This happens to me all the time. I end up falling asleep anyways though, but beforehand I always get pretty nervous and uncomfortable. Breathing and assuring myself that I'm being delusional always helps


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

What are you doing before bed, what time do you go to bed, and how much exercise are you getting? All pivotal factors.


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

My sleep schedule is very disoriented, and I workout very often, beforehand I probably eat or read something.


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Selig said:


> This has actually been a HUGE issue for me in the past few years. And you nailed the way I describe it. It eventually got to the point where I would have to read/watch tv under I fell asleep. I felt vulnerable when I thought of sleep, and the thought of not being conscious bothered me badly. I remember one time where I didn't sleep for two days.
> Unfortunately, there wasn't really any help for me. I was prescribed a benzodiazepine that allowed me to relax and feel less anxious about sleep. I've finally started to conquer it through night after night of positive self talk and acceptance. it was extremely difficult, and I think you are the first person I have ever mentioned it too.
> Anyone who says these thoughts can be conquered quickly haven't fully experienced them. It took me a lot of practice to get over this 'fear' if you will. I was able to accept I could not control sleep. I had a rough patch a few weeks ago because something triggered me (Not going to say because it will be a trigger for you too) but now I seem to be back on track. Good luck to you.


Agreed, and likewise. This happens to me every night. Recently I read over something very triggering as well and it sucks.


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

I definitely have the first one. I'm very afraid to fall asleep, for fears I won't mention, for anyone else who may be reading this and don't want to be triggered. The feeling of "surrendering" to fall into such a state is what drives me crazy and prevents me from being able to do so.


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

I think what Midnight mentioned about prior activity is irrelevant in my case as well. It's more so the thoughts and sense of vulnerability.


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't think it has much relevance to reading beforehand or working out to really amplify your exhaustion and thus your need to to fall asleep. I workout everyday, read a lot, but somehow prior to sleep whenever I close my eyes I visualize the process and I end up choking or feeling very uncomfortable because I feel like I'm peering into the unknown, delving into the depths of my mind. It's scary. But yeah, your advice is pretty much the same as mine. I just imagine the times I would always lay in my bed and feel so incredibly exhausted, wanting to sleep without the fear of sleeping. And the fact that I can't control this ability. Usually when I think less of it though I get better results. But it is incredibly difficult if I'm feeling anxious in the first place. Another thing that helps me TONS is counting your breaths. It diverts your attention from the hyperactivity while simultaneously promoting relaxation


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Jurgen said:


> I think what Midnight mentioned about prior activity is irrelevant in my case as well. It's more so the thoughts and sense of vulnerability.


No, it's not, cba to explain


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Then how else do you explain it?


----------



## darkblonde (Mar 13, 2010)

i have this problem its horrible where in london are you from?


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

Jurgen said:


> This may sound silly, but does anybody get nervous when they feel exhausted and want to go to bed but cannot seem to sooth into sleep because you become very hyper aware of the process of going into sleep? And how you just suddenly "fall asleep" makes you even more nervous because you are surrendering control to it? Kind of freaks me out. This happens to me all the time. I end up falling asleep anyways though, but beforehand I always get pretty nervous and uncomfortable. Breathing and assuring myself that I'm being delusional always helps


I totally can relate! your not alone my friend


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

darkblonde said:


> i have this problem its horrible where in london are you from?


what, me?


----------



## jake.krupa (Oct 5, 2013)

Same page, friend.

I am fearful of the fact that going to sleep is a state where I can not control my body or mind, and being unconscious is what frightens me. My body may be tired but as soon as I realize that I am about to fall asleep I get a swift adrenaline/anxiety pump and %80 of the time a part of my body will twitch slightly, making me feel very aware. This process will repeat MULTIPLE times until I somehow fall asleep.

When I wake up in the middle of the night, I am extremely uncomfortable and disoriented and I am very scared of my own existence and I have no idea what the hell is going on around me.

I could go further, but don't want to trigger more things to other people.


----------



## gygjghbj (Sep 26, 2013)

I have this sometimes when my dp and anxiety are especially bad. I feel panic whenever I try and sleep. I toss and turn withmy eyes closed, and I just feel extreme discomfort. I'm not sure how to control this other than watching a movie before bed.


----------



## sunshinita (Aug 13, 2013)

I relate 100%,it's every night before sleep I get anxious about falling asleep,I am too aware of the whole falling asleep process too,that's why I deprive myself flom sleep a lot.Now I got into a bit of a paradox,I am scared to fall asleep but at the same time I am afraif that I WON'T fall asleep because I have insomnia sometimes.There are night that I don't sleep at all.I got obsessed with Sporadic fatal insomnia and I was convinced that I had it.I am afraid of not falling asleep and I am also afraid of falling asleep,it's a big mess in my head,stupid anxiety! My main dp symptom is being afraif of consciousness and the fact that I exist but at the same time I am so afraid of the unconsciousness.I panic when I am falling asleep because of the fact that I am floating into the unconsciousness,and I also panic in the morning because I open my eyes and I am conscious,I am alive.I am too aware! It's so freaky!!!!

I also experience sleep paralysis every time I sleep on my back,that's another thing preventing me from falling asleep normally,because I am scared that I will unsonsciously end up on my back and feel paralyzed before waking up.


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

I literally have panic attacks before I go to sleep almost every night. I thought I was the only one with sleep issues


----------



## SheWontFollow (Apr 16, 2013)

Falling asleep is a constant daily battle for me. Not because I'm not tired but because I am.


----------



## Spadde (Oct 29, 2013)

I have the same problem, my thoughts start running when Im trying to sleep, I went to the doctor and got some sleeping pills, hoping they will work, they arent that strong


----------

